# Prostatakrebs > Androgenentzugstherapien >  Steiler PSA-Anstieg nach DHB

## Klaus K

Hallo Mitstreiter,
meine DHB dauerte von Apr. 2003 bis Mai 2004. Verlauf "normal", d.h. PSA ab Juli 2003 bis Ende DHB unter 0,1. (Anfangs PSA 16,2 und Gleason Score 3+3=6)
Leichter Anstieg des PSA auf 1,1 bis Mai 2005. Dann leider im Nov. 2,4 , im März 2006 3,6 , im Sept. auf 6,3 und nun auf 8,2!
Ich nehme täglich Proscar und 100mg Selen, zusätzlich seit 4 Monaten Granatapfel-Elixier.
Bin ziemlich "am Boden", da ich mir große Hoffnungen gemacht hatte und nun die Angst zurückkommt. Kann mir jemand Alternativen aufzeigen? Bin für jeden Tipp dankbar!
Nikolaus aus Stuhr

----------


## Harro

Hallo Nikolaus,

Deine Werte sind fast deckungsgleich mit meinen PSA - Anstiegen. Auch ich habe von Januar 2006 beginnend Mit 1.27 über 1.84 - 2.21 - 2.61 - 3.42 - 4.01 - 3.85 - 4.64 - 5.10 - 6.03 nun im November 7.53. Mein aPSA war 17.5. und ansonsten T 2a und Gleason 3+4 (noch in der Kapsel)

Auch ich bin nun am Grübeln. ob man jetzt schon die DHB wiederholen  oder besser noch auf das ersehnte Plateau warten sollte. Man will ja nicht, daß das Karzinom hormonunabhängig wird oder, wie oft befürchtet, sich schließlich von den Medikamenten Casodex oder Flutamid ernährt. 

Der von dem guten Dr. Leibowitz, den ich sehr schätze, propagierte Cocktail gefällt mir in seiner Zusammensetzung nun überhaupt nicht.
Aber Nikolaus, etliche bekannte DHB-Anhänger haben nun mir geraten, doch noch bis Januar zu warten und das nächste PSA für eine weitere Entscheidung  heranzuziehen. Ich werde Dich informieren. Vielleicht bekommen wir Beide ja noch heute ermutigende Ratschläge.

Fürs erste beste Grüsse von Hutschi.

----------


## LudwigS

PSA ist das eine - Umfang und Charakter des Prostatakrebses das andere.

Wenn man wissen will was man nach DHB (noch) hat, reicht es nicht aus auf das PSA wie Kaninchen - Schlange zu starren.
Selbst ein PSA-Plateau nach DHB - sofern es das überhaupt gibt - muss nicht automatisch ein Krebs-Plateau sein. 

Was gäbe es :

1. Kontrollbiopsie mit Befundung durch einen Prostataexperten.
2. PET, MRT-S (mit Vorsicht), USPIO

HorstK hat das Ding auf den letzten Drücker noch abgefangen.

Wenn man lieber nichts wissen will mache man "PSA-watching".

Was allerdings das Warten bei Hutschi bis Januar bei dieser Messreihe (leider ohne Datumszuordnung)  für Vorteil haben soll bleibt mir verschlossen.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Harro

Hallo Ludwig,

Deine spontane Reaktion begrüsse ich. Du als alter Hase bist sicher schon entscheidungsfreudiger, während ich eben noch etwas ängstlicher agiere. Aber Du hast natürlich recht, daß langes Hinauszögern nichts bringt. Mein Urologe, den ich damals erst für die DHB gewinnen mußte, möchte nun am liebsten Wiederholung der DHB. PET hatte ich vor der DHB 2003 in Kombination mit CT 2 x machen lassen, und zwar vor einer Hyperthermie und danach. Keine malignen Ergebnisse.

Wegen meiner inzwischen wirklichen Verunsicherung habe ich auch unlängst den schon bei Prof. Barentsz für Januar vereinbarten Termin für USPIO und eMRT zunächst aufgeschoben. Nur das von Barentsz geforderte
Knochenszintigramm habe ich vor 3 Wochen ohne Befund machen lassen.

Die Biopsie im Oktober 2001 war für mich ohne Betäubung und erheblichem Blutverlust ein traumatisches Erlebnis. Ich bin Jahrgang 1933. Das also bitte nie wieder. 

Meine Messreihe begann mit erstmaligem Anstieg nach 0.03 im Juli 2005 dann bei monatlicher Messung von 0.13 im September bis nun November 2006 zu 7.53, wie oben aufgeführt. Ich wollte ja eigentlich auch nur wissen, ob der Krebs noch in der Kapsel ist. Prof. Barentsz wollte aber eine 
endorektale MRT mit Spektroskopie erst nach einer USPIO machen. Das war mir dann aber wohl zu viel. Bitte, gib mir einen Schubs, nach diesen Erläuterungen. Ich bin für jede Aufmunterung dankbar.

Beste Grüsse Hutschi

----------


## LudwigS

> ... Du als alter Hase bist sicher schon entscheidungsfreudiger, während ich eben noch etwas ängstlicher agiere.


Hallo Hutschi, naja, im Vergleich mit dir bin ich prostatabezogen eher ein junger Spund.
Das war auch einer meiner Triebkräfte.
Zum anderen wollte ich mir eine 2. Runde DHB - unabhängig ob es Sinn macht - möglichst nicht mehr antun und suchte nach einer weniger belastenden Alternative.
Natürlich musste das auch Sinn machen.
2 Jahre nach DHB schrieb ich deshalb Dr. Machtens von der MHH wegen seiner Meinung zu Seeds als Folgetherapie an:

Auszug aus seinem Schreiben:

..... In der Ausgangskonstellation Ihres Prostatakarzinoms hatten Sie eine etwa 50% Wahrscheinlichkeit für ein schon existentes organüberschreitendes / systemisches Erkrankungsbild. Auch der bisherige Verlauf Ihrer medikamentösen Therapie läßt leider keine gesicherte günstigere Aussage zu.
Aus diesem Grunde wissen Sie natürlich auch, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit für das Ansprechen auf eine wie auch immer geartete lokale Therapie auch etwa 50% ist. Sie haben also eine 50% Chance, dass eine lokale Therapie Ihnen die erneute Aufnahme einer medikamentösen Therapie erspart.

Das war seine Meinung nach DHB-Verlauf und MRTS.


Erst die Biopsien - man kann sie auch unter Narkose machen - haben eine verlässlichere Aussage zur Sinnhaftigkeit einer nachgeschobenen lokalen Therapie gebracht.


Und ein nicht zu unterschätzender Faktor dieser bei mir wahrscheinlich effektiven "Nachbehandlung": 
die Psyche.

Vor über 5 Jahren, zeitgleich mit Beginn DHB, hat mir mein Zahnarzt einen Backenzahn "zerbohrt", sodass er sich spaltete und gezogen werden musste. 

Jetzt, 5 Jahre später, mit dem PSA-Ergebnis nach Seeds im Rücken, habe ich meinem neuen Zahnarzt den Auftrag zum Lückenschluß gegeben.



Gruss Ludwig

----------


## cligensa

Hallo Nikolaus und Hutschi,
was die Ursache des PSA-Anstieges ist, sollte unbedingt herausgefunden werden. Ich gehe davon aus, dass Euch die bildgebenden und sonstigen Verfahren mit den Limitierungen und Nebenwirkungen bekannt sind. Zu dem PSA-Anstieg nach Absetzen der Hormonblockade hat Dr. Leibowitz in seinem 20-seitigen Bericht "Dr. Bobs Vitaminliste" wie folgt geschrieben:

*Sojaprodukte, Genistein, Tofu, Modifiziertes Zitruspektin, Leinsamen und Phytoöstrogene*
 Männern mit Prostatakrebs oder Frauen mit Brustkrebs  empfehlen wir keines dieser Produkte. Wir sind uns bewusst, dass wir die kleinste  Gruppe von Prostatakrebsspezialisten sind, die von diesen Produkten abraten. 
 
 Wir haben eine Vielzahl von Männern gesehen, die vorher mit einer Hormonblockade behandelt worden waren. Als sie mit der Hormonblockade aufhörten, schien ihr PSA zu schnell oder zu hoch zu steigen. Wenn wir sie dann fragen, ob sie zusätzlich freiverkäufliche Produkte einnehmen, geben sie zu, einige Sojaprodukte oder andere aus der obigen Liste zu sich zu nehmen. Wenn wir diese Patienten dann bitten, damit aufzuhören, fällt ihr PSA oft wieder. Diese Beobachtungen haben uns dazu veranlasst, unseren Patienten zu empfehlen, diese Produkte und andere Nahrungsergänzungsmittel aus der Liste zu meiden. 
 
 Es gibt einen einen hervorragenden Rundbrief, herausgegeben von Dr. Snuffy Myers, mit dem Titel Prostate Forum. Sie können sich diesen Rundbrief unter der Rufnummer 001 (804) 974-1303 bestellen. Wir haben aber nichts mit dieser Publikation zu tun. Dennoch, die Ausgabe von Juli 2000 hebt hervor, dass Sojaöl und Leinsamen eine hohe ALA-Konzentration (α -linoleic acid) haben. Sechs Studien bewiesen, dass ALA einen nachteiligen Ausgang auf Prostatakrebs hat. Zusätzliche Laborversuche haben gezeigt, dass Prostatakrebszellen ein übermäßiges Wachstum zeigen, wenn sie ALA ausgesetzt sind. Dies ist wahrscheinlich das erste Mal, dass wir einen anderen Prostatakrebsexperten erleben, der sich gegen Sojabohnenöl ausspricht. Ein älterer Rundbrief aus dem Prostate Forum hatte sich gegen Leinsamenöl ausgesprochen. 

 Ein Artikel im Journal Alternative Medicine Alert im Dezember 1999 hebt hervor, dass Phytoöstrogene nichtsteroidale Planzeninhaltsstoffe sind, die strukturell Estradiol gleichen und wahrscheinlich östrogene und antiöstrogene Aktivitäten bei Menschen zeigen. Es gibt drei Hauptgruppen von Phytoöstrogenen: Flavonoide, Coumestane und resorcylic (???) Milchsäure. Isoflavone zeigen eine höchst anregende hormonähnliche Aktivität. Mehr als 1.000 Isoflavonoide sind bekannt, und sie werden ausschließlich in Hülsenfruchtsamen wie Sojabohnen, Linsen, Bohnen etc. gefunden. Die wichtigsten Isoflavone sind Genistein, Daidzein und Glycetin und zwei weitere. Wie Östrogene können die Moleküle der Isoflavone sich mit den Östrogenrezeptoren verbinden. Bei geschlechtsreifen Frauen verhalten sich diese Phytoöstrogene wie Antiöstrogene, aber bei Frauen nach der Menopause verhalten sie sich wie schwache Östrogene. Ergebnisse einiger Studien lassen vermuten, dass Soja Wirkungen erzeugt, die das Brustkrebsrisiko nachteilig beeinflussen. 

 In der medizinischen Fachliteratur sind Bedenken aufgekommen, dass der hochdosierte Gebrauch von Isoflavonen bei Patienten mit hormonsensitiven Krebsarten, wie Prostatakrebs oder Brustkrebs, das Krebswachstum beschleunigen kann.

 Ein Auszug aus dem Tätigkeitsbericht der American Society of Clinical Oncology 2000 (Vol. 19) berichtet von den Ergebnissen der Behandlung von 41 Prostatakrebs-Patienten mit Sojaisoflavonoiden. 

 In dieser Studie wurde zweimal täglich 100 mg Novasoy für mindestens drei und höchstens sechs Monate verabreicht. Insgesamt gesehen wurde über den gesamten Zeitraum ein signifikanter linearer und quadratischer Anstieg des PSA bei mehr als ⅔ aller Männer festgestellt. Bei keinem einzigen Mann wurde während der Novasoy-Behandlung einen Rückgang des PSA-Wertes festgestellt. Alle 41 Männer verzeichneten einen absoluten PSA-Anstieg. Das beste Ergebnis bei jedem Patienten war eine Abnahme der Geschwindigkeit, in der der PSA anstieg. Wenn Sie ein Produkt nehmen, das den PSA bei 41 von 41 Männern ansteigen lässt, raten wir generell von diesem Produkt ab. Wir warnen unsere Patienten davor, Nahrungsergänzungsmittel zu sich zu nehmen, die die o.g. Produkte beinhalten, und wir raten dazu, die Sojaeinnahme zu reduzieren. Wir empfehlen eine moderate Verwendung von Sojabohnen, glauben aber, dass andere diätischen Bohnen sicher sind. 

 Am 15. Mai 2000 erschien ein Artikel in den Internal Medicine News mit der Überschrift Abnehmende Kognitivität im Zusammenhang bei Männern, die Tofu essen. Tofu ist eine Form von Soja. Die Autoren stellten in dem Artikel die Frage, Ist es möglich, dass isoflavone Phytoöstrogene, weitestgehend betrachtet als Schlüssel für die Gesundheitserhaltung, einen nachteiligen Einfluss auf das Gedächtnisalter hat? Alles, was potentiell einen kognitiven Rückgang zur Folge haben könnte, sollte vermieden werden. Eine Studie, die anlässlich des Dritten Internationalen Soja Symposiums 1999 vorgestellt wurde, berichtete von einem gestiegenen Risiko bei Männern, die dreimal wöchentlich Tofu aßen, an Alzheimer zu erkranken, verglichen mit Nicht-Tofu-Essern. Es handelte sich um eine dreißigjährige Untersuchung an Japaner-Amerikanern, die auf Hawaii leben.

*Frei verkäufliche Produkte, die die postiven Wirkungen einer Dreifachen Hormonblockade sabotieren können und das Risiko eines hormonresistenten Prostatakrebs ansteigen lassen:*

 Bei dem Folgenden handelt es sich um eine Liste von Produkten, die, wie von uns identifiziert, einen massiv schädlichen Einfluss auf den PSA-Level haben:Sojaproduktealle      anderen verwandten Produkte, die Phytoöstrogene, Tofu, Isoflavone,      modifiziertes Zitruspektin, Genestein, Guercetin, Novasoy , Roter Klee      (8% Isoflavone) etc.LeinsamenProdukte      mit MSN, MGN oder MSM Omega-3-Fettsäuren      und / oder andere Fischöle. Wir sind gegen substituierte Fischöle über      Ergänzungsmittel. Wenn Sie Fischöl verwenden möchten, dann verwenden Sie      die Produkte von naturals.com. Dieses Markenprodukt enthält Neuromine. Dennoch      habe ich einige Bedenken gegen dieses Produkt, da ich glaube, dass      Omega-3-Fettsäuren den Testosteron-Spiegel senken können. Deshalb bin ich      nicht sehr begeistert, irgendein Fischöl oder Omega-3-Ergänzungsmittel zu      empfehlen. Schwangere oder stillende Frauen ist angeraten, ihren Fischkonsum      auf einmal die Woche zu beschränken, wegen der Bedenken hinsichtlich einer      Quecksilbervergiftung.Zink      Ergänzungen: wir raten von Zink-Ergänzungsmitteln abWir      glauben, dass progesteronhaltige Produkte wie β- Sitosterol sich auch      nachteilig auf den PSA-Wert auswirken können; das selbe gilt auch für      andere natürliche progesteronhaltige Produkte. Wir raten von der Verwendung progsteronhaltiger Cremes ab. Einige Medizinische Literaturen berichteten darüber, dass bei einigen Prostatakrebspatienten die Krankheit rapide fortschritt, nachdem ihnen Progesteron verabreicht worden war. Es wurde von einem 99% PSA-Abfall berichtet, nachdem die Progesteronzufuhr gestoppt wurde. Aus diesem Grund raten wir unseren Männern dringend, Progesteron zu meiden. Über Megace, ein wirkungsvolles synthetisches Progesteron zur oralen Einnahme, wurde 1987 berichtet, in einer Phase II-Studie das Prostatakrebswachstum anzuregen. Drei Patienten erlebten eine massive Verschlimmerung der Symptome und des Tumorwachstums, als sie mit Megace (einer Form von Progsteron, das oft gegen Hitzewallungen verschrieben wurde) behandelt wurden. 

 Das generelle Thema, das wir zu verdeutlichen versuchen, ist, dass viele unserer Patienten mehr unternehmen, um so unsere Behandlungsergebnisse noch zu verbessern. Unglücklicherweise sind die meisten ihrer Versuche kontraproduktiv und gefährden ihre Chancen auf eine erfolgreiche Kontrolle des Prostatakrebses. *Der Versuch, mehr zu machen, wird in Leid enden. Frei verkäufliche Produkte zu verwenden, kann Ihre Chancen sabotieren, positive Ergebnisse aus unserer Behandlung zu ziehen und in Remission zu bleiben. Diese Angewohnheit kann die Wahrscheinlichkeit merklich erhöhen, einen hormonrefraktären Prostatakrebs zu entwickeln, der das Leben ultimativ verkürzen.*

 Unser Vollzeit-Job ist die Behandlung von Patienten mit Prostatakrebs. Dr. Bob vervollständigte 1975 sein Harvard Studium der Onkologie / Hämatologie. Seit 1991 spezialisiert er sich auf den Prostatakrebs. Compassionate Oncology arbeitet rund um die Uhr, um mit zu helfen, den Prostatakrebs zu bekämpfen und zu kontrollieren. Unsere Empfehlungen wurden sorgsam entwickelt und mit kontinuierlichen Erfahrungen und Einblicken verfeinert. Ihre Erfahrung beschränkt sich nur auf Ihre eigene oder die von wenigen Leidensgenossen. Sie riskieren Ihr Leben, wenn Sie unsere Ratschläge ignorieren, indem Sie sich Produkte kaufen, von denen wir unseren Patienten abraten. 

Es ist noch anzumerken, dass verschiedene "über die Ladentheke" verkauften Zusatzernährungsmittel in den USA möglicherweise nicht den Reinheitsgehalt haben wie die entsprechenden in Deutschland, vor allem, wenn sie aus der Apotheke kommen. Natürlich können es auch "krebsige" Gründe sein, weshalb der PSA-Wert nach Absetzen der DHB ansteigt. Dann waren möglicherweise die Entdifferenzierungsgrade nach Gleason doch nicht so niedrig wie zunächst angegeben. Selbst wenn eine zweite Meinung von Bonkhoff oder Helpap den GS bestätigt hat, muß jedoch nicht der maximale Gleason Score in den Stanzen enthalten gewesen sein. Es gibt halt eine Menge Unsicherheit in den diagnostischen Aussagen auch infolge einer Biopsie, obwohl die immer doch den genauesten Hinweis auf Krebsbefall liefert.
Grüße
Christian

----------


## LudwigS

Noch eine Ergänzung:




> ....... Prof. Barentsz wollte aber eine endorektale MRT mit Spektroskopie erst nach einer USPIO machen.


Wenn du nicht gerade einen Kredit dafür aufnehmen musst - warum nicht der Empfehlung von Barentsz folgen.
Ich würde zuerst ein USPIO machen und dann weitersehen.

Beiseite schieben kann man das Ergebnis ja auch noch.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Klaus K

Hallo Hutschi,
zumindest ist es ja tröstlich, daß ich mit meinem Problem nicht allein auf der Welt bin. Z.Zt. ist meine psychische Belastung ziemlich am Anschlag, daher greife ich nach jedem Strohhalm. Habe mir vorgenommen, im Januar eine Entscheidung zu treffen, wie`s weitergehen soll. Bis dahin Informationssammlung - hoffentlich viel auch aus diesem Forum!
Gruss, Nikolaus

----------


## Klaus K

Hallo Christian,
Danke für Deine Antwort! Du weißt, daß ich Deine Meinung/ Äußerungen sehr schätze. Soll ich Dein Zitat über "Nahrungsergänzungsmittel" nun dahingehend interpretieren, daß ich "Selen" und "Granatapfelelixier" lieber weglassen soll? Ich nehme ja weder Soja-Produkte noch irgendwelche Öle.

Du hast recht, daß ich dem PSA-Anstieg auf den Grund gehen muß. Eine Biopsie kommt für mich nicht mehr in Frage. Mein Urologe sagt mir, daß weitergehende diagnostische Untersuchungen nur Sinn hätten, wenn ich mich für OP oder Bestrahlung entschließen würde. Das ergibt für mich keinen Sinn, da ich meine Entscheidung für eine weitere Therapie ja erst treffen kann, wenn ich weiß, was "da unten" los ist. Was also tun?

Gruss, Nikolaus

----------


## Harro

Hallo Ludwig,

hab Dank für die aufmunternden  Worte. Der Termin Januar war gewählt, weil ich über die Feiertage mit meiner Frau etwas ausspannen wollte. Falls das PSA am 14.12.2006 wieder gefallen sein sollte, würde ich letztmals Optimist sein sein, was das Plateau anbetrifft. Ansonsten bei erneutem 
Anstieg bin ich dann neugierig genug, um doch wieder einen Termin für USPIO zu machen.

Beste Grüsse Hutschi

----------


## Harro

Hallo Christian,

für Deinen umfangreichen Beitrag herzlichen Dank. Da ich von Deinen vielen Übersetzungen, nicht nur, was Leibowitz betrifft, eigentlich alles hier bei mir gedruckt vorliegen habe, sind mir die zusätzlichen Erläuterungen hinsichtlich Vitaminen etc. natürlich geläufig gewesen. Ich nehme seit Ende der DHB tatsächlich nur Proscar, habe aber die Ernährung erheblich im Sinne Krebsbegrenzung geändert oder verbessert.

Ein Professor vom Labor Limbach & Co. in Heidelberg hat mir unlängst zur Verbesserung des Vitamin D Wertes Vigantoletten 1000 sowie zur Anpassung des Selenspiegels zusätzliche Einahme von Selen empfohlen. Dagegen ist sicher nichts einzuwenden.

Herzliche Grüsse Hutschi

----------


## Harro

Hallo Nikolaus,

nun haben wir Beide ja doch eine ganze Menge zu lesen bekommen. Wie schon in meinem ersten Beitrag erwähnt, werde ich Dich im Januar
informieren, wie meine Entscheidung ausgefallen ist, obwohl ich ja in meiner Antwort an Ludwig eigentlich schon die Weichen gestellt habe.
Ich gehe mal davon aus, daß Du über USPIO und Prof. Barentsz im Bilde bist. Ansonsten findest Du auch unter Kisp-Texten reichlich Infos.

Gruß Hutschi

----------


## LudwigS

> Falls das PSA am 14.12.2006 wieder gefallen sein sollte, würde ich letztmals Optimist sein sein....


Bei deiner Messreihe würde ein abgesenkter PSA-Wert mich nie von einem USPIO abhalten.

PSA kann man bewusst oder unbewusst durch Nahrung, Nahrungsergänzungsmittel und Medikamente rauf und runterfahren.

Ich nehme seit 5 Jahren mit kurzen Unterbrechungen wegen der parallel vorhandenen BPH zu Avodart noch den alpha-1-Blocker Doxazosin.
Letzteres vor allem wegen der nachgewiesenen (schwachen) Apoptoseförderung.

Wenn ich Doxazosin abgesetzt habe, fiel das PSA.
Wenn ich es wieder nahm, stieg es.

Würde ich das PSA unkritisch als Maß aller Dinge sehen, dürfte ich es gar nicht nehmen.
Das würde ich aber wegen der nachgewiesenen Antikrebswirkung nie tun.

Viele hier nehmen Proscar oder Avodart.
Wer sagt denn, dass nicht manch ein Nahrungsergänzungsmittel oder  Medikament einen Teil der Proscar/Avodart-bedingten PSA-Reduzierung (Maskierung)  kompensiert und es dadurch zu einem "relativen" PSA-Anstieg kommt.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## cligensa

> Hallo Christian,
> Danke für Deine Antwort! Du weißt, daß ich Deine Meinung/ Äußerungen sehr schätze. Soll ich Dein Zitat über "Nahrungsergänzungsmittel" nun dahingehend interpretieren, daß ich "Selen" und "Granatapfelelixier" lieber weglassen soll? Ich nehme ja weder Soja-Produkte noch irgendwelche Öle.
> 
> Du hast recht, daß ich dem PSA-Anstieg auf den Grund gehen muß. Eine Biopsie kommt für mich nicht mehr in Frage. Mein Urologe sagt mir, daß weitergehende diagnostische Untersuchungen nur Sinn hätten, wenn ich mich für OP oder Bestrahlung entschließen würde. Das ergibt für mich keinen Sinn, da ich meine Entscheidung für eine weitere Therapie ja erst treffen kann, wenn ich weiß, was "da unten" los ist. Was also tun?
> 
> Gruss, Nikolaus


Lieber Klaus,
Du hast mit dem Gleason Score (3+3=6) einen Faktor im geringen Risikobereich, mit dem aPSA (16,2 ng/ml) einen im mittleren Risikobereich und mit den 6 von 6 befallenen Stanzen einen Faktor im hohen Risikobereich. Die Frage wäre auch wichtig, zu erfahren, mit welchen Prozentsätzen die Stanzen mit befallenem Gewebe gefüllt waren. Diese Meßwerte können diagnostisch alle so richtig sein, obwohl es nicht übermäßig gut schnabelt. Von Deinem Alter her ist bei Dir auch zu überlegen, ob Du noch doch bald etwas unternehmen solltest. 
Deine Auffassung, erst weiter diagnostische Abklärung, dann Therapieentscheidung (Status und Strategie) ist eigentlich eine Binsenweisheit und ist auch dann sehr sinnvoll, wenn man Op und RT in Betracht zieht. Denn ob bei einer systemischen Situation ein OP oder RT überhaupt noch sinnvoll ist, wird auch von konservativen Urologen (Walsh, Huland und anderen) in Frage gestellt. Bildgebende Verfahren sind natürlich bei Prof. Barentsz wahrscheinlich am genauesten, Lymphknotenbefall auszuschließen zu können, ist schon wichtig. Du willst ja die Wahrheit über Deine Situation erfahren, auf die Du Dich dann einstellen kannst. Du kennst die Therapieoptionen, die Dr. Leibowitz mit dem antiangiogenen Cocktail vorschlägt (antiangiogener Cocktail, zweiter Zyklus HB3 in Kombination mit gering dosierter Chemo). Du weißt aber auch, dass alle lokalen Therapieoptionen nicht verschüttet sind (obwohl Dr. L. in Deiner Situation sicher keine radikale lokale Therapie empfehlen würde). 
Das Problem, mit dem viele zu kämpfen haben, ist die Tatsache, dass nur die DHB ein einigermaßen standardisiertes Therapieprotokoll ist. Alles was danach erforderlich ist, muß individuell auf den Patienten zugeschnitten werden. Das Konzept, den Prostatakrebs von Anfang an durch den Einsatz von Medikamenten langfristig unter Kontrolle zu halten und dabei die Lebensqualität durch den Einsatz dieser Medikament noch so hoch wie möglich zu halten, ist als Erfahrungswissen von internistischen Onkologen/Hämatologen hier in Deutschland leider sehr schwach bis gar nicht ausgeprägt. Es gibt einige solcher Onkologen, die dieses Ziel bei anderen Krebserkrankungen umsetzen und dadurch einige Erfahrung mitbringen, sie auf den Prostatakrebs zu übertragen. Organspezialisten der Urologie gehen auf solche Konzepte eher nicht ein. Aber jeder Krebs ist nun mal anders und wir haben einen sehr besonderen (mit vielen positiven Faktoren gegenüber anderen Krebserkrankungen). Hier muß also der Patient sich selbst äußerst gut informieren und dann seine Entscheidung treffen. Das ist überhaupt nicht einfach, zumal auch ein größeres Kostenproblem ansteht, wenn urologisch nicht indizierte Medikamente (off Label) bezahlt werden sollen. Klassenmedizin? Ja! Aber sollen wir deswegen einfach diese Möglichkeiten ignorieren?
Mit Granatäpfelelexier hat Dr. Bob keine durchschlagenden positiven Erfahrungen machen können. Selen ist o.k. Den vollständigen Bericht über Dr. Bobs Vitaminliste schicke ich Dir per E-Mail zu.
Grüße
Christian

----------


## Klaus K

Hallo Christian,
dieser Beitrag ist sehr hilfreich für mich, da er meine Situation klar trifft! Herzlichen Dank!
Habe morgen einen Termin beim Uro und werde u.a. auch die Möglichkeit einer 2.DHB mit ihm besprechen. 
Wenn von "zweiter Zyklus HB3 in Kombination mit gering dosierter Chemo" gesprochen wird, kann ich damit rechnen, daß mein Uro sich mit "gering dosierter Chemo" auskennt, oder gibt es hierfür einschlägig bekannte Mittel? 
Den vollständigen Bericht über Dr. Bobs Vitaminliste schicke mir bitte an meine neue email-adresse: koelschklaus@t-online.de
Nochmals Dank für Deine Hilfe und herzliche Grüsse,
Klaus

----------


## cligensa

Hallo Nikolaus,
das E-Mail mit der Liste an Nikolaus.Koelsch@t-online ist zurückgehüpft (rebounced). Ich werde einen neuen Versuch mit der neuen Adresse starten. 
Du kannst nicht erwarten, dass Dein Uro die gering dosierte Chemon kennt, Du kannst auch nicht erwarten, dass er einem Einsatz einer Chemo zu einem so frühen Zeitpunkt grundsätzlich zustimmen wird. Ich hänge Dir Informationen zu der gering dosierten Chemo nach Leibowitz, ein weiteres Protokoll von Thomasz Beer mit hochdosiertem Calcitriol und Taxotere sowie einige Adressen mit an das E-Mail dran.
Grüße
Christian

----------


## Harro

Hallo Nikolaus,

wie versprochen mein neues PSA von gestern mit 8.86, also vom 16.11.2006 mit 7.53  wieder eine ärgerliche Erhöhung. Leider ist nun auch für USPIO erst wieder für ca. Ende März ein Termin in Holland zu bekommen, weil Prof. Barentsz morgen selbst ins Krankenhaus muß und alle Januar-Termine nach hinten verschoben werden. 

Vorsorglich hatte ich mir schon im Oktober 2006 für den 10.1.2007 bei einem mir von einer befreundeten SHG empfohlenen Onkologen einen Termin geben lassen. Da dieser Onkologe nach Informationen eines Betroffenenen keine Prostatauntersuchungen vornimmt, sondern lediglich
solche Ergebnisse vom Urologen als Basis für seine Therapieempfehlungen
heranzieht, habe ich mich noch kurzfristig d. h. für Montag 18.12.2006
für eine Tast-und Ultraschalluntersuchung bei meinem Urologen vormerken lassen. Wenn das auch nicht viel weiter hilft zur Klärung, warum der PSA-Anstieg zu zügig vorangeschritten ist, so dient es für mich über die Feiertage wenigstens ein bißchen zur Beruhigung. Immerhin war die letzte
Untersuchung in dieser Standardform Anfang Oktober und erbrachte als Ergebnis zumindest den Hinweis, daß sich der Unruheherd wohl immer noch
in der Kapsel befindet. Prostatavolumen 16 ml.

Ich habe mir auch noch einmal den Befund des Pathologen vom Klinikum Ludwigshafen/Rhein  vom 26.10.2001 herausgesucht:

Manifestationen eines Adenocarcinoms in Stanzbiopsien vom rechten Prostatalappen: Mikroglanduläres Prostatacarcinom mit beginnender Verschmelzung der neoplastischen Drüsen und vornehmlich mittelgradiger
nukleärer Anaplasie. Tumormanifestation in den Stanzbiopsien (Ab, Ac und Ad), die betroffenen Stanzbiopsien dabei jeweils etwa zu 60 % blastomatös okkupiert.

G 2a bei kombiniertem zyto-histomorphologischem Grading, Gleason-Score 7 (3+4).

Benigne noduläre Drüsenhyperplasie und geringgradige chronische Prostatitis in den Stanzbiopsien (Aa, Ba und Bb jeweils nur spärliches, fragmentiertes überwiegend drüsenfreies fibromuskuläres Gewebe.

Auch die von mir eingeholte Zweitbeurteilung vom Pathologen in der Klinik Homburg/Saar war in etwa deckungsgleich.

Nach Auskunft von Prof. Barentsz muß zwischen USPIO und endorektaler MRT mit Spektroskopie wenigstens 8-10 Tage Pause sein, da sonst das Ergebnis durch die noch nicht ausgeschiedenen NANO-Partikel verfälscht wird. Das würde also dann eine erneute Fahrt nach Holland bedeuten.

Über die eMRT-Ergebnisse in Frankfurt wurde meist ungünstig berichtet.
Wo gibt es denn noch die Möglichkeit eMRT mit Spektroskopie durchzuführen? Vielleicht ist ja in Deiner Gegend ein Spezialist oder besser ein wirklicher Könner.

Also Nikolaus für heute noch einmal beste Grüsse und Wünsche und bitte immer Optimist sein. Hutschi

----------


## Herbert Kramlofsky

Hallo Christian,
ich habe mich schon lange nicht mehr im Forum geäußert.
Nun gibt es gegensätzliche Meinungen zweier von uns sehr geschätzten Uro-Onkologen, Bob Leibowitz und Stephen B. Strum.  
Es geht um das Modifizierte Zitruspektin (MCP), Ersterer rät davon ab, Strum empfiehlt es, in seinem Bericht im Life Extension Magazin März 2004. 
Vielleicht wirkt es bei DHB-lern gegensätzlich und bei Nicht-DHB-lern ergibt sich ein positiver Effekt? Auf jeden Fall, bin ich jetzt erst einmal verunsichert. Ich hatte im Feb. 1998 meine PEB (GS 4+4) und im Nov. 05 eine ST wegen eines Rezidiv und nehme MCP seit Sept 04. Wenn MCP nun doch keinen positiven, sondern vielleicht sogar einen negativen Effekt hat, wird es wohl besser sein, sich das Geld zu sparen, bis gesicherte Erkenntnisse vorliegen.
Was meinen unsere anderen Mitkämpfer dazu, die auch MCP einnehmen?
Bis jetzt ist meines Wissens, noch kein offizielles Ergebnis zur Studie 3, durchgeführt an einigen Unikliniken, veröffentlicht worden.

Viele Grüße

Herbert

----------


## cligensa

Tja, lieber Herbert, da weiß ich auch keine einfache Antwort. Mit MCP allein kann man mit größter Wahrscheinlichkeit keinen Krebs bekämpfen. Es könnte im Konzert mit anderen Medikamenten wirken. Hier geht es um Feinjustierung der unter ganz bestimmten Bedingungen definierten Prostatakrebsbeeinflussung.
Da kann man nur darauf hinweisen: dieser Arzt hat diese Erfahrung gemacht, jener Arzt hat jene Erfahrung gemacht und vielleicht gibt es wissenschaftliche Belege. Bilde Deine Meinung, lieber Patient. Alles andere wäre nicht ehrlich. Im konkreten Fall zu MCP: ich kann Dir keinen Ratschlag geben. 
Grüße
Christian

----------


## Harro

Hallo Dieter aus Husum,

es ist richtig, daß ich auf Grund von verschiedenen Berichten auch im Forum keine gute Meinung zu dem bekannten Frankfurter Radiologen habe.
Ergänzend hierzu war aber auch ein Gespräch mit einem unmittelbar Betroffenen aus meiner SHG, der nämlich fast einen ganzen Tag in der besagten Klinik verbrachte, um erst am späten Abend das Ergebnis der von einem Mitarbeiter vorgenommenen Untersuchung vom Chef präsentiert zu bekommen. Da die erforderliche Strahlenbehandlung nicht in dieser Klinik vom Betroffenen geplant war, verlief das aufklärende Gespräch recht einsilbig, d. h. die erhoffte Information war ziemlich nutzlos. Es gab  lediglich den Hinweis, daß dringender Handlungsbedarf nach dem Ergebnis dieser eMRT bestünde.

Beste Grüsse Hutschi

----------


## LudwigS

> ....es ist richtig, daß ich auf Grund von verschiedenen Berichten auch im Forum keine gute Meinung zu dem bekannten Frankfurter Radiologen habe.


Teilweise sind die Meinungen aus dem Forum - insbesondere meine aus eigener Erfahrung - den technischen Unzulänglichkeiten des Verfahrens - und bei Unwissen des Radiologen darüber - der daraus resultierenden Fehldiagnose geschuldet.

Ich zitiere aus einer Amerikanischen Untersuchung, ob Prostatitis, die man ja parallel zum Karzinom auch haben kann, die Krebsdiagnose mittels spektroskopischem MRT beeinflussen kann.

Im Gegensatz zum normalen bildgebenden MRT werden beim MRTS zusätzlich mittels Spektroskopie auch Stoffwechselprozesse in der Prostata mit analysiert.

----------------

_MR spectroscopic imaging data in nine of 12 patients demonstrated elevated choline peak and reduced or no citrate, findings that mimic those of cancer._

Die MRTS-Daten bei 9 von 12 Patienten zeigten erhöhte Cholin-Werte und reduziertes oder kein Zitrat, Befunde, die Krebs vortäuschen.

_At MR spectroscopic imaging, pathologically confirmed chronic prostatitis may demonstrate metabolic abnormality that leads to false-positive diagnosis of cancer. 

_Beim MRTS kann pathologisch nachgewiesene chronische Prostatitis Stoffwechselabnormitäten zeigen, die zu falsch positiver Krebsdiagnose führen.

-----------------

Der gesamte Wortlaut (engl.) 

http://radiology.rsnajnls.org/cgi/co...full/231/3/717

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## LudwigS

> ......Ab Seite 15 kannst Du in dieser wieder sehr lesenswerten Ausgabe (z.B. USPIO - was dann?) auch einen tollen Grundlagen-Artikel von Dr. Stefan Machtens lesen:
> 
>  Prostatakrabs im Visier - was leisten moderne bildgebende Verfahren?


Wie man es nimmt, lieber Dieter, der auch von mir geschätzte Stefan Machtens hat mir dennoch im Sommer 2004 nach Lesen meines MRTS-Befundes Folgendes geschrieben:

-------

_......Im Hinblick auf die bildgebenden Verfahren kann ich nur immer wieder darauf hinweisen, dass Sie mit dem MRT über Rektalspule und der Spektrographie eine sehr vielversprechende Untersuchung erhalten haben, die aber leider nicht mit letzter Sicherheit ein systemisches Fortschreiten Ihrer Erkrankung ausschließt._
__
_In der Hoffnung, Ihnen mit diesen Informationen geholfen zu haben,_
_verbleibe ich mit freundlichen Grüßen_
__
_Dr. S.Machtens, Medizinische Hochschule Hannover_

_----------_

Im Ergebnis dessen saß ich 8 Wochen später vor einem hochkarätigen Professor und hätte um ein Haar meine Prostata eingebüsst.

"Na und...." wirst du sagen......



Vielleicht sind diese Dinge jetzt zweieinhalb Jahre später fest eingefügtes medizinisches Wissen .......... vielleicht auch nicht.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## LudwigS

> Aber könnte es denn nicht sein, daß die damalige Vogl-Diagnose doch richtig und die Schneider-Diagnose falsch war? In der Konsequenz würde das nämlich bedeuten, daß Du dann später Deine Prostatitis mit Seeds kuriert hast.
> 
> Oder spielt mir da die Logik einen Streich?
> 
> Beste Grüße
> Dieter


Möglicherweise macht sie das, lieber Dieter, denn Vogl hat mir - knapp 2 Jahre nach Ende DHB - gemäss seinem MRTS links und rechts einen bohnengrossen Tumor bescheinigt.
Sowas hatte ich nicht mal ansatzweise vor der DHB.

In der dem MRTS nachfolgenden Biopsie kam Professor Schneider zum Ergebnis, dass alle Stanzen Prostatitis sei.
Aber Biopsie ist eben nur Stichprobe wie wir alle wissen.
Zumindest aber war es nicht das grosse Krebsvolumen, das Vogl erkannt haben wollte.

Nachdem das PSA wie mit der Schnur gezogen weiter stieg, habe ich Bonkhoff nochmal draufschauen lassen.
Sein Befund: eine Stanze grenzwertig intraduktal pathogen (entspricht Gleason-Grad 4) und die gefundene Prostatitis sei potentieller Karzinomvorläufer.

Mutter starb an Brustkrebs, Vater an Prostatakrebs.

Und Bonkhoff sagte mir: "Aber einfach so lassen können Sie das aber nicht".

Und da eine organerhaltende lokale Therapie nach Abwägung aller Befunde und familiärer Vorbelastungen sinnvoll schien und machbar war, habe ich das durchgezogen.

Ein Schulfreund, im März 2006 PSA 5,4 / fPSA 8% und 12 Stanzen, hatte alles befundet mit Prostatitis.
Er erleichtert, ich misstrauisch bei den Daten.

Vor 4 Wochen PSA 7,4 und wieder 12 Stanzen.
Befund: rechts 3/6 GS (3+3) und links 1/6 GS (3+3).

Er rückt übermorgen - kurz vor Weihnachten - zur OP ein.

Sowas habe ich für mich vermeiden wollen.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Hutschi und Nikolaus,

ich möchte auch noch meine Meinung zu Euren Fällen abgeben. Zuerst schließe ich mich der Empfehlung von Ludwig, nicht länger zu warten, voll an. Ich habe Eure Werte einmal in ein xy-Diagramm eingetragen, und es ergibt sich eine glatte Gerade mit der Steigung von 5 pro Jahr, d.h. Euer PSA erhöht sich pro Jahr um 5 Einheiten, so dass Ihr sicher im ersten Halbjahr 2007 PSA 10 überschreiten werdet. Da Ihr keine Angaben gemacht habt, hoffe ich, dass Eure PSA-Angaben Proscar bereinigt sind, da sonst die Situation noch einiges kritischer wäre. Wenn Ihr solange auf einen USPIO Termin warten müsst, würde ich auf PET-Cholin-CT ausweichen. Weiter würde ich sofort eine Feinnadelbiopsie machen lassen, um die DNA-Verteilung Eures Tumors zu bestimmen. Mit dem DNA-Ergebnis könnt Ihr dann schon die Therapiemöglichkeiten sondieren.
Alles Gute und Grüße
Knut.

----------


## LudwigS

> Ich wünsche Dir, trotz aller traurigen Nachrichten, dennoch einen besinnlichen 3. Advent.
> Dieter


Das wünsche ich dir auch, lieber Dieter, und noch zwei Nachsätze zum Schluss:

1. Vogl hat keinen "Verdacht" geäussert, sondern sagte mir in Gegenwart meiner Frau "Hier müssen Sie was tun, der setzt ihnen eines Tages Metastasen ab" - und "die Spektroskopie unterstreicht die biologische Aktivität des Tumors".

2. Auf der Basis dieses MRTS und meines PSA-Verlaufes nach DHB hat mir ein hochkarätiger Dresdner Professor geraten, mit der OP nicht mal 8 Wochen bis nach seinem Urlaub wegen Metastasierungsgefahr zu warten.

Ein Glück dass das MRTS nicht therapieentscheidend war.
Bei mir zumindest ging die MRTS-Diagnose gewaltig daneben.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Oskar CH

Könnte es ev. auch daran liegen, dass Dr. Strum MCP empfiehlt, weil er damit sein Geld verdient??? Strum ist doch einer der Missionare von Life Extension und Zweck dieser Organisation ist es doch in erster Linie fragwürdige "Arzneien" sog. Nahrungsmittelzusätze zu verhökern.
s.hierzu:

http://www.lef.org/newshop/cgi-shop/SearchItems.cgi

http://search.lef.org/search/default...itrus%20pectin

Gruss  Oskar CH

----------


## Jürgen M.

*Frei verkäufliche Produkte, die die postiven Wirkungen einer Dreifachen Hormonblockade sabotieren können und das Risiko eines hormonresistenten Prostatakrebs ansteigen lassen:*

Bei dem Folgenden handelt es sich um eine Liste von Produkten, die, wie von uns identifiziert, einen massiv schädlichen Einfluss auf den PSA-Level haben:
*Omega-3-Fettsäuren und / oder andere Fischöle*. Wir sind gegen substituierte Fischöle über Ergänzungsmittel. Wenn Sie Fischöl verwenden möchten, dann verwenden Sie die Produkte von naturals.com. Dieses Markenprodukt enthält Neuromine. Dennoch habe ich einige Bedenken gegen dieses Produkt, da ich glaube, dass Omega-3-Fettsäuren den Testosteron-Spiegel senken können. Deshalb bin ich nicht sehr begeistert, irgendein Fischöl oder Omega-3-Ergänzungsmittel zu empfehlen. hallo christian,
auch hier bestehen gegensätzliche meinungen zwischen leibowitz und dr.f.e./strum.
dr.f.e./strum empfehlen ausdrücklich fischöl, auch während der blockade. mein ldl/hdl quotient hat sich dadurch zumindest wesentlich verbessert, was wohl auch gewünscht ist.

schöne grüße 
jürgen m.

----------


## Schorschel

> Ein Glück dass das MRTS nicht therapieentscheidend war.
> Bei mir zumindest ging die MRTS-Diagnose gewaltig daneben.


Das gilt 100%-ig auch bei mir.

Bei mir hat Vogl im Brustton der Überzeugung ein T3 diagnostiziert und jedwede kurative Therapie ausgeschlossen, worüber alle anderen Ärzte nur den Kopf schütteln konnten. Anschließend hat er mir seine Galvano-Therapie nahegelegt !!??!!

Gruß

Schorschel

----------


## Harro

Hallo Dieter aus Husum,

vielen Dank für Deine Information, die schon imponiert und mir dann zumindest was eMRT mit Spektroskopie anbelangt den Weg nach Holland ersparen würde.

Bitte, erlaube mir trotzdem eine ganz persönliche, respektlose Frage, nachdem ich noch ein Greenhorn bin, was die Forumsaktivitäten betrifft. Hattest Du selbst schon in Frankfurt Erfahrungen sammeln können, die Deine Begeisterung für Dr. Vogl erklären. 

Nach dieser hervorragenden Schilderung der dann doch wohl verbesserten Technik werde ich mich am 18.12.2006 anläßlich meiner
Normaluntersuchung bei meinem Urologen mit diesem besprechen. Ich habe als Privatpatient bislang zwar noch nie meinen jetzigen und auch keinen der früheren Urologen am Anfang der PK-Historie wegen einer PET etc. etc. kontaktiert, werde es aber jetzt doch tun. Alle früheren PET (2 x ) oder sonstigen MRT + CT - Untersuchungen ergaben keine malignen Befunde. Mein PSA vom 14.12.2006 mit 8.86 müßte natürlich wegen fortlaufender Proscar-Einahme um den Faktor X nach oben korrigiert werden.

Beste Grüsse von Hutschi

----------


## LudwigS

> Hallo Dieter aus Husum,
> vielen Dank für Deine Information, die schon imponiert und mir dann zumindest was eMRT mit Spektroskopie anbelangt den Weg nach Holland ersparen würde.


1. Das MRTS prüft nur Prostata, Samenblasen und das unmittelbar angrenzende Fettgewebe (Kapseldurchbruch), keine Lymphknoten.

2. Die von Dieter einkopierten Angaben nennen für das MRTS in der Uniklinik Frankfurt eine Sensitivität von 100 % und eine Spezifität von 69%.

Vereinfacht ausgedrückt bedeutet das, dass zwar 100% der Krebse als solche erkannt werden, aber 31% der Gesunden ( also jeder dritte) eine Krebsdiagnose fälschlicherweise erhalten.

Gruss Ludwig

----------


## Schorschel

> Wenn man so schwerwiegende Aussagen macht, sollte man diese auch belegen können, und zwar schriftlich!


Ich glaube nicht, dass außer D aus H irgend jemand hier im Forum meine Aussagen anzweifelt. Im Übrigen habe ich in meinem öffentlichen Profil die Vogl-Diagnose zitiert:

 "Stadium T3. Teilweise Kapselinfiltration. Aggressiv wachsender Tumor."

Wenn jemand nähere Details möchte, bitte mich kurz anmailen.

Gruß

Schorschel

----------


## Klaus K

Hallo liebe Mitstreiter,
erst einmal Danke für die sehr engagierte Diskussion! Alle Beiträge haben meinen Horizont - in die eine oder andere Richtung - erweitert. Viel Erfahrung und Infos, sehr nützliche Links!
Der Besuch bei meinem Uro in dieser Woche hat mir leider nicht viel gebracht (sinngemäß: "lassen Sie sich das Ding entfernen - oder wenigstens bestrahlen - dann sind Sie Ihre Sorgen los!") Mein Drängen nach neueren radiologischen Untersuchungen/verfeinerten Diagnosen wurde so abgebügelt: Wenn Sie sich für eine "kurative" Therapie (OP oder Bestrahlung) entschieden haben, kommen Sie wieder. Anders macht es keinen Sinn!!!!! Da war ich wirklich platt!
Im Augenblick tendiere ich in Richtung USPIO, weil hier die größtmögliche Aussage über evtl. entstandene Metastasen auch in den Lymphknoten gemacht werden kann.
Wie werde ich die Zeit bis dahin (März/April 2007) überbrücken? Ist es angeraten, einen 2.Zyklus zu beginnen oder mit ADT.. das ansteigende PSA unter Kontrolle zu halten? Oder einfach zu warten? 
Aufgrund von einigen Nachfragen habe ich mein "Profil" etwas deutlicher verfasst. Mir ist inzwischen klar geworden, daß bei meiner Diagnose in 2003 vieles "unfertig" geblieben ist - jedenfalls verglichen mit dem, was ich von anderen Betroffenen lese! Mein Eindruck: Es war beabsichtigt, mich mit den sehr dürftigen Untersuchungsergebnissen recht schnell in Richtung OP zu lenken. Ich bin heute sehr froh, mich damals gegen OP entschieden zu haben! Bei den Ausgangswerten wäre ich heute an der gleichen "Weggabelung" - allerdings ohne Prostata mit allen Folgeerscheinungen der OP.

An Alle Mitstreiter "Frohe Festtage und ein GESUNDES Neues Jahr!"

Klaus (zu dieser Jahreszeit auch Nikolaus)

----------


## Harro

Hallo Nikolaus - Klaus,

bitte, beachten: Während einer Androgenblockade kann die USPIO-Untersuchung nicht durchgeführt werden, weil sich das Verhalten der Krebszellen in dieser Situation zu stark verändert. Um es kurz zu machen:nach dem letzten 3-Monatsimplantat ist USPIO erst nach 6 Monaten wieder möglich. Also weiter gute Nerven behalten, wenn Du Dich auf USPIO festgelegt hast.

Auch Hutschi wünscht Dir ein frohes Fest.

----------


## Schorschel

Liebe Mitstreiter!

Obwohl ich eigentlich auf die ewige Stänkerei von D aus H nicht mehr eingehen wollte, mache ich mir wegen der Brisanz der Sache (Fragwürdigkeit von Diagnosen der MRT mit rektaler Spule) die Mühe, aus der schriftlichen Diagnose des sehr von sich selbst überzeugten Prof. Vogl zu zitieren:

Beurteilung:

Die MRT in Zusammenschau mit der MR-Spektroskopie dokumentiert ein aggressives Tumorwachstum linksseitig mit Kapselinfiltration und minimal extrakapsulären Anteilen, entsprechend einem Stadium T3.
Die MR-Spektroskopie belegt die hohe Stoffwechselaktivität des Tumors.
Ich glaube, meine bisher gewählte Kurzform der Vogl-Diagnose gibt den Tenor dieser Beurteilung trotz der Bedenken von D aus H korrekt wieder. Alles Weitere kann der interessierte Mitstreiter meinem Profil entnehmen. Dort zeigt sich auch, dass niemand außer Herrn Vogl eine auch nur annähernd so negative Diagnose gestellt hat. Auch meine Werte sprechen eine andere Sprache.

Ansonsten kann ich nur wiederholen, dass mir mehrere Urologen  darunter Ober- und Chefärzte  berichtet haben, dass sich viele Vogl-Diagnosen postoperativ als falsch-positiv oder falsch-negativ herausgestellt haben, und zwar dramatisch! Das bedeutet nichts Anderes als dass es hochgradig gefährlich ist, sich auf MRT-Diagnosen zu verlassen, wenn diese nicht durch andere Erkenntnisse überzeugend abgesichert sind. Es haben sich Leute vorschnell operieren lassen, bei denen die postoperative Pathologie nur minimale Befunde gezeigt hat, während andere sich aufgrund der MRT-Diagnose noch haben operieren lassen, und postoperativ zeigte die Pathologie, dass das ziemlich sinnlos war, weil der PK längst systemisch war.

Ebenso gefährlich ist es übrigens, sich ausschließlich auf die DNA-Zytometrie zu verlassen, wie die bemerkenswerten Hinweise von Ludwig in den letzten Tagen wieder gezeigt haben. Auch davor habe ich kürzlich gewarnt.

Woher D aus H seine Begeisterung für die MRT nimmt, ist bereits mehrfach nachgefragt worden. Eine überzeugende Antwort kam nicht. Auf die deutliche Warnung unseres Urologen fs, die in exakt dieselbe Richtung geht wie meine, ist D aus H ebenfalls nicht eingegangen. Es ist ja auch einfacher, ständig unqualifiziert an meinen Beiträgen rumzumeckern als sich an fs ranzutrauen. 

Sorry, dass ich hier so direkt werde, aber die ewige Anmeckerei von D aus H geht mir auf den Wecker. Ich habe keine Ahnung, was ihn da treibt und was das soll... 

Ich wünsche allen Mitstreitern möglichst gute Werte und zuverlässige Diagnosen!

Herzlich grüßt 

Schorschel

----------


## Schorschel

> Zu einem T3-Verdacht gehört auch der Verdacht auf extrakapsuläre Ausbreitung. Dieses Detail hattest Du bisher verschwiegen.


Dieter:

Wenn ich "T3" schreibe, meine ich T3 und muss wohl nicht alle Definitionskriterien eines T3-Tumors hier einzeln aufführen. Wenn jemand hier im Forum seinen Gleason-Score mit z.B. 4+4 erwähnt, wird er ja auch nicht gebeten, die komplette Befundung zu zitieren.

Bisher hast Du an meinen Beiträgen immer nur rumgemäkelt, warum auch immer. Gestern abend hast Du meine Glaubwürdigkeit hinsichtlich meiner T3-Angabe angezweifelt - obwohl ich Dich erst kürzlich per Mail aufgefordert habe, mich in Ruhe zu lassen.

Zum Thema "fs" hast Du erneut geschwiegen. Warum fragst Du ihn nicht auch nach den Details der von ihm genannten Fälle? Du wirst ihm doch nicht einfach so glauben, oder?

Nachdem meine privaten Mails nicht geholfen haben, bitte ich Dich hiermit öffentlich, mich in Ruhe zu lassen. Ignoriere doch meine Beiträge einfach, wenn Du sie nicht magst.

Schorschel

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo,

ich möchte versuchen die Thematik wieder auf die Urheber dieses Threads zurück zu führen nämlich Nikolaus und Hutschi. Hutschi hat schon erwähnt, dass seine PSA-Angabe nicht Proscar bereinigt ist, d.h. in 1 1/2 Jahren ein Anstieg auf PSA 16. HorstK hat im ähnlichen Fall bei PSA 15 die Reißleine gezogen. Ich bin nicht der Experte, aber bei diesem rasanten PSA-Anstieg muss meiner Meinung nach gehandelt werden. Hutschi, Du schreibst, dass früher PET bei Dir nicht angesprochen hat. War dies auch PET-Cholin? Der Vorteil vom PET-Cholin ist, dass Dein ganzer Körper und nicht nur die Prostata mit näherer Umgebung untersucht wird. Ich persönlich habe gute Erfahrung mit dem PET-Cholin gemacht. Es wurde einwandfrei mein PK sowie drei große Lymphknoten verteilt im Körper nachgewiesen. Ansonsten verweise ich auf meinen schon weiter vorher gemachten Vorschlag parallel oder sofort je nach Terminmöglichkeit eine Feinnadelbiopsie mit DNA-Bestimmung machen zu lassen, um einfach frühzeitig zu wissen, welche Therapieformen sinnvoll sind, wenn PET-Cholin oder USPIO aufzeigen, dass keine Metastasen vorliegen. Zu klären ist natürlich noch, dass die Feinnadelbiopsie nicht die anderen Untersuchungen stört.
Gruß Knut.

----------


## Schorschel

> Urologe kommt alleine ohne Schorschels Eingebungen klar, (vor einigen Tagen hier im Forum):
> 
> 1. 
> 
> 2. Ab sofort bist Du, Schorschel, wie gewünscht, als einzigster auf meiner "Ignore"-Liste


-------------------------------

Dieter:

Zu 1.: 

Das ist ein leicht durchschaubarer Etikettenschwindel. Zur grundsätzlichen Problematik der MRT hat fs exakt das Folgende geschrieben:


referrelative="t" o:spt="75" coordsize="21600,21600">ffice:office" />13.10.2006, 21:57 





 


Hallo Wolfgang,

ich habe mehr als eine handvoll Pat. mit MRT-Befund "Kapselüberschreitung", die sich aus veschiedenen Gründen für die OP entschieden haben und wo histologisch KEINE Kapselüberschreitung im OP-Präparat gefunden wurde.
Die Patienten sind alle (Zufall!?!?!) kurativ operiert - d.h. ich habe bisher 
bei den Nachsorgen keine PSA gefunden.

Ein MRT allein kann niemals die Entscheidung für oder wider eine Therapie machen - sondern nur im Zusammenführen von PSA, TRUS, Partin- und Kattannomogrammen, Laborwerten und ggf. Zusatzbefunden ( z.b. PAP ...) ergibt sich das Bild für eine Entscheidung nach bestem Wissen und Gewissen.

Gruss
fs


>
Dies deckt sich 100%-ig mit meinen Warnungen, an alle Betroffenen, die vor einer Therapieentscheidung stehen, und um diese Mitstreiter geht es mir - nicht um die Rechthaberei, die Du hier laufend praktizierst.
 
Zu 2.:
 
Danke!
 
 
Schorschel

----------


## Harro

Hallo Schorschel und Dieter,

bitte, versucht mir zu Liebe zum Ende dieses ereignisreichen Jahres wieder  einfach nur freundschaftlichen oder meinetwegen betroffenschaftlichen ( neues Unwort von Hutschi) und respektvollen Kontakt zu einander zu finden. Dieses Forum wurde doch eröffnet, um allen Hilfe und Rat Suchenden (auch Euch Beiden) Möglichkeiten für Therapien aufzuzeigen, die jemand irgendwo erlebt oder gehört hat. Also Schwamm drüber über alte Meinungsverschiedenheiten. Muß doch gehen - oder? 

Mit dem Einfügen von Zitaten habe ich noch so meine Probleme. Ich werde das mit Hilfe von Holger aber lernen.

Daher nun direkt zu knut, der mit der Cholin -Pet kombiniert mit CT mir eine elegante Zwischenlösung aufgezeigt hat. Also lieber knut bei meinen PET-Untersuchungen im Jahre 2002 im April und November handelte es sich jeweils um PET unter Verwendung von F-18-FDG in Kombination mit Kernspin des Beckens mit Magnetom 1 Tesla (mehr gab es wohl damals noch nicht). Bei beiden Untersuchungen zeigten sich über Stunden persistierend in der Prostata, korrelierend zurm Kernspin ein umschriebener Herd pathologisch hoher FDG-Speicherung (SOV über 2 bzw. von SUV 1.9 auf 2.7 im November 2002. Zu erwähnen wäre in diesem Zusammenhang, daß ich mich trotz aller Intelligenz und Skepsis, die man mir sonst gern bescheinigt, nach Telefonaten mit erfolgreich Behandelten zu einer Galvanotherapie in Köln zwischen diesen beiden PET - Untersuchungen  überreden ließ.

Also die von Dir empfohlene Cholin-PET mit CT könnte mir wohl etwas mehr bringen, nachdem USPIO erst wieder  Ende März möglich wäre. Gerade eben habe ich aber auch an anderer Stelle im Forum gelesen, daß auch bei dieser aktuellen Methode Imponderabilien in Kauf zu nehmen sind. Es ist leider so, daß 100 % Diagnosesicherheit bei unserer komplizierten Prostatakrebsgeschichte nur in Träumen vorkommt.

Ulm ist ein wenig zu weit, um kurzfristig diese Untersuchung vornehmen zu lassen. Im Internet habe ich eben  das Medizin-Center, Bonn gefunden, das einen ganz guten Eindruck macht. Da könnte ich in einer knappen Stunde Fahrzeit noch vor Weihnachtern sein, wenn ich kurzfristig einen Termin bekomme. Hast Du noch ein paar Tips für diesen Termin oder soll ich doch nach Ulm fahren ?

Herzliche Grüsse an Schorschel, Dieter und knut von Hutschi

----------


## Andreas S.

Hallo Hutschi,
da im Medizin-Center Bonn die gleiche Untersuchung durchgeführt wird wie in Ulm, spricht für mich nichts dagegen, es dort zu versuchen. Ich bin ohnehin der Ansicht, daß man Cholin-PET/CT und USPIO kombinieren sollte, da sich die Verfahren ergänzen.
Und eine Alternative zu Ulm wäre auch nicht zu verachten. Bleibt die Frage nach den Kosten.

Viel Erfolg,
Andreas

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Hutschi,

Wenn das Medizeinzentrum Bonn ein PET-Cholin-CT hat, dann kannst Du da sicherlich die Untersuchung genauso gut wie in Ulm durchfüren lassen. Diese Anlage ist sehr teuer und fast nur an Universitäten oder anderen hochrangigen staatlichen Einrichtungen zu finden, so dass man eine kompetente Bedienung und Analyse der Ergenisse wohl überall, wo dies Anlage vorhanden ist, vorraussetzen darf. Bitte aber abklären, dass in Bonn auch ein PET-Cholin-CT vorhanden ist. Der Vorteil dieser Anlagenkombination ist, dass mit dem PET die hohe Auflösung erzielt und mit dem CT die genaue Position bestimmt wird, so dass, wenn andere Maßnahmen wie Biopsie folgen müssen, man genau weiß, wo man hinstechen muss. Aufgrund Deines rasanten PSA-Anstiegs solltest Du versuchen einen kurzfristigen Termin zu bekommen, und die Entscheidung mehr an den Termin als an die Entfernung aufhängen. Im süddeutschen Raum gibt es meines Wissens nur zwei Anlagen, und zwar einmal in Ulm und die andere in München im Krankenhaus "Rechts der Isar".
Viel Erfolg und alles Gute
Knut.

----------


## Bernhard A.

Hallo Hutschi,
 
in dem Medizin-Center Bonn habe ich meine Äußere Bestrahlung (Teilbehandlung) bekommen. Sie sind auch Verbundpartner des Westdeutschen Prostata-Centrums in Köln(Klinik am Ring).http://www.strahlentherapie-koeln.de/1164.html
Ich glaube sagen zu können, dass es sich um eine sehr gute Einrichtung handelt.
 
Gruß
Bernhard A.

----------


## WinfriedW

> ... Der Vorteil dieser Anlagenkombination ist, dass mit dem PET die hohe Auflösung erzielt und mit dem CT die genaue Position bestimmt wird, ...


Das ist sachlich nicht ganz richtig. 

*CT (Computer-Tomographie)* und *MRT (Magnetresonanztomographie)*  generieren mittels mathematischer Algorithmen dreidimensionale Bilder (Schnittbilder) morphologischer Strukturen.

*PET (Positronen-Emission-Tomographie)* visualisiert ebenfalls im Dreidimensionalen biochemische und physiologische Stoffwechselvorgänge. Dem Probanten wird intravenös ein gamma-strahlendes Radiopharmakon verabreicht, das sich im Tumorgewebe anreichert  soweit zumindest die Theorie. Bei der Prostata-Tumordiagnostik kommen als Radiopharmaka (Tracer) insbesondere die Aminosäureabkömmlinge F18-Fluorethylcholin und C11-Cholin zum Einsatz.

Ein PET/CT  ist ein Gerät, das einen PET-Scanner mit einem CT kombiniert. Der Patient wird beim PET/CT unmittelbar hintereinander durch beide Detektorringe gefahren. Die entstehenden Bilder werden später im Computer fusioniert; meist wird die CT-Information in Graustufen, und die PET-Information farbig überlagert. Diese Methode kombiniert die hohe Ortsauflösung (ca. < 1 mm) eines CT mit den Stoffwechselinformationen aus der PET. Hierdurch ist es möglich, die aus dem CT gewonnenen anatomischen Informationen mit der funktionellen Information aus dem PET zu kombinieren.

WW

----------


## Klaus K

Hallo Winfried,
gibt es eine Liste von Kliniken/Einrichtungen, die diese Art der Diagnose (PET-Cholin / CT) anbieten? Bisher bin ich beim Stöbern im Internet noch nicht fündig geworden. (Ich lebe in der Nähe von Bremen und suche möglichst etwas in Norddeutschland.)
Gruss, Klaus

----------


## knut.krueger

Hallo Winfried,

Was Du über das PET-Cholin-CT umfangreicher erläutert hast, habe ich vereinfacht in einem Satz gesagt. Wer noch mehr über das PET-Cholin-CT wissen möchte, soll Wikipedia anklicken.

Gruß Knut.

----------


## WinfriedW

> Hallo Winfried,
> gibt es eine Liste von Kliniken/Einrichtungen, die diese Art der Diagnose (PET-Cholin / CT) anbieten? Bisher bin ich beim Stöbern im Internet noch nicht fündig geworden. (Ich lebe in der Nähe von Bremen und suche möglichst etwas in Norddeutschland.)
> Gruss, Klaus


*Hier:* http://www.nuklearmedizin.de/praxen/pet.php

WW

----------


## Schorschel

> ...Ich lebe in der Nähe von Bremen und suche möglichst etwas in Norddeutschland..


Hallo Klaus,

Du könntest überlegen, zu Prof. Barentsz nach Nijmegen zu fahren. Das ist ja nicht so fürchterlich weit von Dir.

Ich habe bei ihm eine normale MRT mit rektaler Spule gemacht (nicht USPIO!), und meine (Privat-)-Kasse hat das anstandslos gezahlt. Barentsz schreibt da die ganz normalen GOÄ-Ziffern drauf, aber Du solltest die Erstattung sicherheitshalber vorher mit Deiner Kasse abklären.

Barentsz ist ein toller Arzt, und die Freundlichkeit dort ist sensationell (nicht nur, aber insbesondere, wenn ich das mit meinem speziellen Freund Vogl aus Ffm. vergleiche).

Alles Gute wünscht

Schorschel

----------


## Klaus K

Hallo Winfried,
Deine Antwort kam ja schneller als die P.... erlaubt! Herzlichen Dank!
Gruss, Klaus

----------


## Klaus K

Hallo Schorschel,
Danke für den Tip! Bin Kassenpatient mit priv. Zusatzversicherung ("Chefarzt-Behandlung"). Da wäre noch einiges zu klären, falls ich nach Nijmegen fahre! 
Gruss, Klaus

----------


## Urologe

... nur zur Kenntnis - vor März hat Prof. Barentz keine USPIO-Termine mehr frei!

Gruss
fs

----------


## Harro

Hallo Schorschel,

mit den Zitaten komme ich einfach noch nicht klar, obwohl mir der Ludwig S schon gute Hinweise für die Handhabung per E-Mail hat zukommen lassen. Ich werde es auf der Übungsseite noch einmal versuchen. Der KLAUS ist von mir schon unlängst informiert worden, daß Prof. Barentsz zur Zeit im Krankenhaus ist und alle Januar-Termine auf März verschoben wurden. Eben sehe ich aber schon ,daß fs Urologe auch reagiert hat. Also hat sich das erledigt.

Beste Grüsse Hutschi

----------


## Harro

Hallo, alle Mitstreiter  (hat aber nichts mit streiten zu tun) also lieber Betroffene (warum eigentlich Mitbetroffene) - ist das mehr als Betroffene ?

weil ich nicht so viele Zitate produzieren möchte, mit deren Bändigung ich immer noch auf Kriegsfuß stehe, bitte ich um Nachsicht, wenn ich mich nun hiermit mit einer Antwort an alle wende, die mir in den letzten Tagen mit Ratschlägen oder Tips geholfen haben.

Also bitte Ludwig S - Dieter aus Husum - knut.krueger - Schorschel - 
Bernhard A - Andreas S und Christian (cligensa) + Winfried W habt Dank.

Ich gehe am 21.12.2006 für 14 Tage in die hoffentlich Schneeberge und habe am 9.1.2007 in der Uni-Klinik in Ulm bei Prof. Reske Termin für die Cholin-Pet mit C11 und CT.

Meine PK-Historie habe ich übrigens heute niedergeschrieben.

Allen ein frohes Fest. Hutschi

----------


## Helmut.2

Lieber Hutschi,

ich wünsche Dir viel Spaß in den Bergen mit Schnee?! 

Aber, wenn Du PET-CT machen lassen möchtest und auch ein richtiges nicht verfälschtes Resultat dann denke daran mehrere Wochen vorher kein Hormon blockierende Mittel eingenommen zu haben, sonst klappt das nicht mit der Anreicherung des Collin 11 am Tumor bzw. Metastasen!

Liebe Grüsse
Helmut

----------

